# The "UNOFFICIAL" POS Picture Thread



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Let's have some fun.

No minty fresh, high-end, custom stuff here. Just the bottom rung dumpster refugees we probably all started on (and loved) back in the day.

Feel free to heap your scorn and derogatory comments on the fine steeds to follow.

One to get the ball rolling....










Steve


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Mine...*



eastcoaststeve said:


> Let's have some fun.
> 
> No minty fresh, high-end, custom stuff here. Just the bottom rung dumpster refugees we probably all started on (and loved) back in the day.
> 
> ...


I probably overpaid for this bike, but at the time $12 seemed ok. It works great for riding around town. I wish I had an xtracycle to put on it.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Still the original POS


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Steve, that Nishiki doesn't deserve such a pretty backdrop.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

First Flight said:


> Still the original POS


Jeff,

That's one cool looking POS. What is it?

Michael,

I thought the same thing when I shot the pic. I think the contrast highlights the overall POS-ness of the Nishiki. lol.

Steve


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Jeff,
> That's one cool looking POS. What is it?
> Steve


Murray Baja. One of the first real entry level bikes. Lots of younger guys got started on them since they were one of the few truly cheap "mountain" bikes available in the early 1980's/


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

I built So many of those


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

What a fantastic stem set up on this one...


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

sho220 said:


> What a fantastic stem set up on this one...


Looks like that stem is held together with reflective tape. Hilarious.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (Dec 25, 2007)

sho220 said:


> What a fantastic stem set up on this one...


its a grove innovations assault? quite rare and sought after...
put it on ebay germany and off you go on a weekend trip to hawaiii


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh man. I have some additions to this thread.

My first bike was much like this. Except this is an 820. Mine was the bottom-of-the-list 800.








Kleins don't have a monopoly on slicks. Here's a Ricochet with some.








And a Hardrock with the legendary SR Duotrack fork. Almost an inch of plush travel.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

What a bunch of junk....I'm lovin' it.

Keep 'em coming...I know you all have a black sheep ot two in your flock. Don't be shy.

Oh yeah, check out what I found inside the bottom bracket shell of the Nishiki...STINKBUGS! Seems appropriate though.










Steve


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

*Panasonic model?*

Wish I had a photo to share but I don't. Maybe someone can help me out. It was a POS Panasonic mt. bike from 1986?. It was red and white fade. The stem was red and it had a lovely white seat :thumbsup: It did come with a Deore gruppo though.


----------



## RXL (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*Got you beat...*



RXL said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> My $15.00 POS MB5 is crappier than yours  . Yours actually looks pretty nice.
> 
> As you guys know, the Hoov' doesn't have any POS stuff, so I had to go buy one today. It needs a rear derailer (damm, shoulda saved that Alivio  ) and thats about it. It didn't have wheels but the seller had a pile of em and told me to pick out what I wanted. So I spotted a pair of Specialized BX23's and that was that. :thumbsup:


----------



## RXL (Feb 8, 2008)

I couldn't pass it up for $25.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Got a couple of candidates for this thread in my garage.

Wife's '91 Fisher Advance that I bought her brand new for an engagement present. She rode it as her regular rider until last Christmas.

Also have this old Yokota Glacier Point that I picked up on the cheap last summer for my daughter. She refuses to ride it because she has fallen in love with my wife's Santa Cruz Juliana.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

sgltrak said:


> Got a couple of candidates for this thread in my garage.
> 
> Wife's '91 Fisher Advance that I bought her brand new for an engagement present. She rode it as her regular rider until last Christmas.
> 
> .


That Advance is awesome cool....yeah, I'm wierd. Does it need a new home?


----------



## Cabin Fever (Jan 23, 2004)

I wanna play too! I scored this 87 or 88 Diamondback Ascent, and I've done an entire Short Track series on it with absolutely zero problems after fixing it up nicely. It still gets up and kicks when it wants to, even if it does have new tires, grips and saddle. Those U-brakes do a great job, though!


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Fugly. Older DB Ascent.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

First Flight said:


> Still the original POS


Thanks for posting that one Jeff, I don't have any photos of my 1982 (?) Murray Baja to post, but that was my very first "MTB" and my one and only official POS MTB! 

It was a totally Wack bike, but at least I was Rad having a "mountain bike" in NYC in the very early 1980s when it still wasn't' very mainstream...plus I was only 13 and thus began an obsession that has withstood the test of time :thumbsup:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

stan4bikes said:


> That Advance is awesome cool....yeah, I'm wierd. Does it need a new home?


Sorry Stan,
The 12" frame has a stand over that agrees with my 11 year old son, so he is now riding it, albeit with the original fork. The Marz started blowing oil pretty badly this spring, and was removed. Thanks for asking.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> Those U-brakes do a great job, though!


Yes - also nice to see one on here with the rear brake in the correct location!


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

azjeff said:


> Fugly. Older DB Ascent.


That's a cool ride. I like the matching handlebar paint job. :thumbsup:


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

One man's trash...

Saw this leaning against a trash can today and couldn't resist. It had an exploded freewheel and was filthy dirty, but other than that it was in pretty nice shape.

Swap out rear wheel with one hanging in the rafters + a bit of eblow grease and cleaner make for a nice little C-list canidate.

I'll feel good knowing it's going to get ridden for a while longer instead of rotting in some landfill.










Steve


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

eastcoaststeve said:


> One man's trash...
> 
> Saw this leaning against a trash can today and couldn't resist. It had an exploded freewheel and was filthy dirty, but other than that it was in pretty nice shape.
> 
> ...


Nice save!


----------



## Whacked (Sep 29, 2008)

djmuff said:


> Oh man. I have some additions to this thread.
> 
> My first bike was much like this. Except this is an 820. Mine was the bottom-of-the-list 800.
> View attachment 383771


The 820 was the first bike I bought when I got out of the Navy in '90.
I kinda miss that bike. Sold it to a friend when I picked up the 8300.
Other than that, my first bike was a Huffy 
Probably rusted away to nothing in a landfill by now.


----------



## Whacked (Sep 29, 2008)

Very nice save from the trash bin.
I have this thing for Trek bikes. Probably 'cause it was my first real mtn bike.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Whacked said:


> Very nice save from the trash bin.
> I have this thing for Trek bikes. Probably 'cause it was my first real mtn bike.


a trail buddy 
rode one of those 800 series. besides being skinny light he was a class A skateboarder. his 830 had a frozen tange susp fork and bald 1.7 tires and the guy was the best rider in that technical trail. he could ride anything on that bike.


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

eastcoaststeve said:


> One man's trash...
> 
> Saw this leaning against a trash can today and couldn't resist. It had an exploded freewheel and was filthy dirty, but other than that it was in pretty nice shape.
> 
> ...


Nice job, Steve! I've "saved" a few similar Treks myself. Here's a couple of them after rehab:


















Like some others here, I have a sweet spot for this kind of Trek...


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

This old GT was crying out for help...









Here it is ready to go. Of all the fixes to this bike, my favorite was the rubber table leg tip that made a perfect stem cap...


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

Jeez, I went into my photobucket files, and realize that I could add to this thread all night long. I'll stop at this one for now, a KHS Montana Sport. I sold this bike with the Aero BMX seat installed, before I learned those seats can go for some serious money on Ebay. Luckily, I had bought a bunch of them at a ridiculous close-out price. Funny thing was, the guy didn't even like the seat, and I ended up throwing in an old padded saddle for free. I should have swapped it out before he left and kept the hardshell. Oh well...


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Matt,

Nice job bringing the GT back to life, and the KHS looks like a fun ride. Yard looks nice as always.

How's the old 520 treating you these days?



Steve


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Matt,

Just scrolled up and saw the Treks...you turn out some clean machines. I've got an old 830 that I bought new that I'll have til the end, so I know how you feel.



Steve


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Matt,
> 
> Nice job bringing the GT back to life, and the KHS looks like a fun ride. Yard looks nice as always.
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve. The 520 is awesome. It's become my number one road ride, as it feels almost as fast as as my RB-2, and I'm digging the friction downtube shifters. I've also found I can make it up Shurs Lane in Manayunk without dropping onto the granny. The old Dia-Compe cantis were giving me fits--no amount of toe-in or adjustment would eliminate some horrendous chirps and squeals, even with new Eagle-Claw pads. I finally switched them out with a set of STX cantis I had lying around. Nothing but smooth sailing now--I think the STXes look nice, too. They fit right in with the old-school, no-nonsense look:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Matt, you've got to be Stan's new hero.


----------



## mellobud (Sep 15, 2008)

My old lugged steel MTB is now my commuter.
200GS Shimano all around +Biopace II = fun POS


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

More POS goodness...



















Oh...the humanity...



















not necessarily a POS, but it is in $hitty condition...




























Don't laugh too hard...made a lot of beer money fixing up and selling those heaps...:thumbsup:


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

sho220 said:


> Don't laugh too hard...made a lot of beer money fixing up and selling those heaps...:thumbsup:


I'm with ya--and I'm sure not laughing...I'm liking all of these bikes. There's real satisfaction in taking a tired old bike, making it like new, and helping it find its perfect rider. These bikes may not get a second glance from hard-core enthusiasts, but more than a few excited buyers have told me it was the best bike they had ever ridden.


----------



## mrkawasaki (Aug 2, 2006)

*.*

Cannondale 'commuterized'... 

Mr K


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

With the way things have been going around here lately, thought now might be a good time to bump this old thread....



Steve


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

mrkawasaki said:


> Cannondale 'commuterized'...
> 
> Mr K


I dig that Cannondale. I think we need a vintage utility bike thread.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

I want to play... Here are a few junkers I'm trying to fix up and donate to a local bicycle kitchen / outreach program


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

I like the stumpjumper... give it to someone who rides trails. Has original fork.... Might need an overhaul


----------



## TallChris (Oct 16, 2008)

*My contribution*

I'm right at home on this thread.

I'm between decent bikes right now and have grown to be grateful for a friend giving me his extra bike. It's a Gary Fisher mystery fossil bike, size XL, circa mid-to-late '90's. Something possessed him to bead-blast it, so here it is in all it's silver glory. He said it sat outside in the elements for a few years and I'd have to agree with everything faded. It is now properly seasoned.

The seat shock is frozen, and the hot Manitou fork is forever set on boing. The rear (V) brake acts as my horn to alert oncoming hikers; fortunately the front brake has "some" stopping power. The WTB tires somehow hold air which is impressive considering the amount of thread I can pulled off the sidewalls at random. I enjoy all 3 rings up front, and maybe 4 on the rear cogset.

After 2 years off a bike, I wasn't thrilled at first but it has gotten me back in touch with the simple joy of riding and being out in the woods. For that, it's priceless.


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

Uh...maybe I`m just lowbrow, but I like a bunch of the bikes in this thread....


----------



## RobynC (Feb 14, 2004)

Some "gems" from the streets of Beijing....


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

This thread is full of win.


----------



## NDAAND (Dec 22, 2009)

*not sure*

Neighborh gave me this last week, not sure what it is exactly, but it feels unsavory.

Badge:	Schwinn
Seat Tube Upper:	Tubi Rinforzati Carantit
Seat Tube Lower:	Bianchi Superset Mangy Double Butted Tubes, Forks, Stays Mixed gauge, Ishiwata
Top Tube:	Cicloinea
Main Decal:	P.K. Ripper
Bottom of Bottom Bracket:	"9" or "6"
Hubs:	Front "K.J."
Back	"10 85"
Rear derailleur:	Suntour Hero
Front derailleur:	Suntour Spirt
Shifters:	Shimano M-5
Brake Levers:	Lee Chi


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

sweet ano! oh wait, thats rust. nevermind.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

That Stumpjumper FS is not a junker.


----------



## hkind (Oct 23, 2008)

*My POS*

Looks like a POS, but it functions great. It is my go-to bike for running errands.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

that saddle must weigh 10 pounds.


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice Stumpy, NO POS


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

That is definately not a P K Ripper.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

djmuff said:


> That Stumpjumper FS is not a junker.


Seatpost is frozen, fork is toast, parts and frame are really beat...


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

mkozaczek said:


> Seatpost is frozen, fork is toast, parts and frame are really beat...


Some TLC will cure that, or send them down here, I will take care of...


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

mkozaczek said:


> Seatpost is frozen, fork is toast, parts and frame are really beat...


How much effort have you put into the stuck post? I've pulled many a post free after a liberal application of PB Blaster and then clamping the post in a vice, grabbing each end of the frame, and turning. Seat and wheels removed, of course.

Even if the fork wasn't toast, it would be on deck for replacement. Shouldn't be too hard to find a threaded 1" fork. Parts are replaceable. And beat steel frames just keep on taking a beating. That's why I love them. One reason, anyways.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

djmuff said:


> How much effort have you put into the stuck post? I've pulled many a post free after a liberal application of PB Blaster and then clamping the post in a vice, grabbing each end of the frame, and turning. Seat and wheels removed, of course.
> 
> Even if the fork wasn't toast, it would be on deck for replacement. Shouldn't be too hard to find a threaded 1" fork. Parts are replaceable. And beat steel frames just keep on taking a beating. That's why I love them. One reason, anyways.


Can't say I've tried. I will in the end fix it up and probably still just donate it to the local bike co-op I volunteer at... I know it's a decent bike but not really of any use to me at this point and it will make someone else happy there.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't think any thread here has given me so many laughs.... and made me want to turn on old beater into a commuter bike.
Thanks for the laughs


----------

